# Colorado Deer



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

I know this is a Utah forum, but does anyone happen to know how much a landowner deer tag costs the landowner in the state of Colorado?
I am having a heck of a time finding the price online....

Thanks.


----------



## coyote slayer (Nov 16, 2007)

They are free.


----------



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

Serious?? 

Sweet!! I am going to score a great deal on a tag this year then!

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know if I understand your question or if you understand coyoteslayers answer.

The landowner deer vouchers are given to the landowners for free by the CDOW. The landowner then turns around and sells them for Thousands of dollars depending on the unit. I don't know what kind of great deal you think you're going to get.


----------



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

No, no huge fee for the tag here - this landowner is a friend of mine. He told me he would save me some money on a hunt this year.
Basically he told me he'd charge me what it cost him for a landowner permit. He knows I don't know how much that is.

He's a good enough friend that I am positive I'll only be paying the price of gas to get there!
I'm pumped!!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

The landowner vouchers are just that, VOUCHERS. Once you get your voucher from the landowner You then have to take your voucher to a CDOW office and pay about $300. The CDOW will then give you your non-resident deer tag good for that unit. At least that is how I understand it works.


----------



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

All I know is when I talked to my friend, he said it was significantly cheaper to get a landowner permit from him.


----------

